

Top Imprudent Internet Acquisitions - Dilpil
http://bell-wether.blogspot.com/2006/11/top-10-worst-internet-acquisitions.html

======
cperciva
I'd say that AOL/TW was the best internet acquisition ever, not the second
worst -- given that AOL bought TW, not vice versa.

